# Flex App Say's I'm Done, But Still Have 3 Packages.



## Nomadsier (Oct 15, 2016)

Did my first run today. Have 3 more packages but Flex says I've completed the delivieries on my route. does this happen often? There's no way to contact support or itinieraries at this point.


----------



## sweatypawz (Aug 6, 2016)

They're gifts for you! Just kidding. You forgot to scan them so they weren't in your itinerary. Return them to the warehouse asap. Next time though make sure the amount of packages you scan is the same as the sheet of paper on the rack.


----------



## FlexGuyJim (Oct 29, 2016)

Happened to me twice...(forget to scan a package at pick-up). 1st time I called Support and they marked as delivered for me once I went back to delivery location (check your call log/history for support #). 2nd time I noticed I had an extra package BEFORE I scanned my last delivery....i went back to "pick up" in the main menu, scanned the package, and the navigation re-routed back to make the delivery. hope this helps...good luck


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Nomadsier said:


> Did my first run today. Have 3 more packages but Flex says I've completed the delivieries on my route. does this happen often? There's no way to contact support or itinieraries at this point.


When you have zero packages you cant scan them anymore. When you see you only have five left what I do is look at my packages and then look at whats left on my itinerary and make sure the numbers match. If they do not you go to "pick up" and scan the ones you missed.


----------



## Nomadsier (Oct 15, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> When you have zero packages you cant scan them anymore. When you see you only have five left what I do is look at my packages and then look at whats left on my itinerary and make sure the numbers match. If they do not you go to "pick up" and scan the ones you missed.


I had finished up a delivery, and it immediately closed out the job saying I was done for the day. I had 3 packages left, but it wouldn't let me scan them anymore as the Flex app went back to normal with just options to update my availability. Had no way to scan or look at itinerary unfortunately. I looked at the phyical itinerary with the group numbers and they are were 3/4 in that group. The other I had just finished. I'm not worried, just wondering if it glitches out like that often.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Nomadsier said:


> I had finished up a delivery, and it immediately closed out the job saying I was done for the day. I had 3 packages left, but it wouldn't let me scan them anymore as the Flex app went back to normal with just options to update my availability. Had no way to scan or look at itinerary unfortunately. I looked at the phyical itinerary with the group numbers and they are were 3/4 in that group. The other I had just finished. I'm not worried, just wondering if it glitches out like that often.


I know, what I am saying is when you are down to 5 packages in your car. Go to the itinerary and check to make sure you scanned everything. If you arent checking earlier it may be too late. If not that is your opportunity to scan them. Saves you a trip back to the warehouse.


----------



## Nomadsier (Oct 15, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> I know, what I am saying is when you are down to 5 packages in your car. Go to the itinerary and check to make sure you scanned everything. If you arent checking earlier it may be too late. If not that is your opportunity to scan them. Saves you a trip back to the warehouse.


Gotcha. Thank you.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> I know, what I am saying is when you are down to 5 packages in your car. Go to the itinerary and check to make sure you scanned everything. If you arent checking earlier it may be too late. If not that is your opportunity to scan them. Saves you a trip back to the warehouse.


Once in a while, a package gets cancelled while onboard and out for delivery.
It just suddenly isn't showing up in the itinerary. It was there and 'hoop' now it's not.
I go, " I know I scanned this package....WTF ?" Support can confirm if it's cancelled.
Not wise to just deliver it (of course). It's one of those rare things and fortunately,
it doesn't happen too often. Unfortunately, there's no way around returning to base for this.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Nomadsier said:


> Did my first run today. Have 3 more packages but Flex says I've completed the delivieries on my route. does this happen often? There's no way to contact support or itinieraries at this point.


eBay.


----------

